# Tapping on the lathe



## Charles scozzari (Jan 30, 2022)

Hello,  Another tapping aid you might like. Its an adaptor I made to hold a General tap handle and a bushing guide you put in the tailstock of the lathe chuck. when using run the adaptor all the way into the bushing, lock the tailstock. As you tap the adaptor rides out of the bushing down the shank of the adaptor guiding the tap. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
he bushing is just hand tightened into the chuck.   Thanks,    Charlie


----------

